# Which state has the most members?? Poll Added



## Mersee

I was just reading the "pork roll" thread, and there were quite a few NJ members posting in that thread. It got me thinking, I wonder which state has the most members? I am not sure how to track it by posting to a thread, but lets see. Post your state:


NJ

Geez, I was just wondering, has this been down already with that "pin point" your location on the map feature?


----------



## Michelle4

*NY*

*I know there a couple of us!*


----------



## Heidi36oh

OH here


----------



## EddieME

Mine's a bit obvious....


----------



## RedWoofs

MD checking in !


----------



## TiffanyK

*OKLAHOMA* here! I think there are a few of us Okies - but not near the majority  I think the GRF map might give us a better idea, but it would be neat to see stats of members locations.


Tiffany


----------



## BeauShel

*florida Here!!!!*


----------



## Debles

Nebraska , I shouldn't even bother. I think there are 2 of us!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

*The Golden State*! For such a populous state, there aren't many GRF members.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

ALABAMA (The beautiful)


----------



## historicprim

*New Jersey*
*The garden State*


----------



## AndyFarmer

Missouri...home Of Anheuser Busch, Not Belgium.


----------



## daddysgirl

Florida here, gotta love the sunsets and rainbows. Roxy


----------



## stan and ollie

New Jersey
Which seems to be the home of the pork roll.


----------



## bizzy

I claim MN even though I am in TX right not as it is only for school


----------



## WLR

*NJ.......................*dig here.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

California!


----------



## cinnamonteal

*California - The Golden State!!!*


----------



## savannah

*PA :311hi-thu*
I think their are few of us on here.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

MICHIGAN home of the redwings


----------



## Dalton's mom

*OREGON *representing


----------



## StaceyLeigh

California!


----------



## katieanddusty

California here too! Are we winning?


----------



## Maggies mom

AndyFarmer said:


> Missouri...home Of Anheuser Busch, Not Belgium.


Had to mention the AB product....... Missouri the show me state


----------



## Sivin

Another Californian!


----------



## indysmum

hee hee another CALIFORNIA!!! I think were in the lead (for now)


----------



## Ardeagold

Maryland here!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm in CT, I think we have quite a few from CT.


----------



## Claire's Friend

California, we are winning!!!!


----------



## Christi

The one, the only, Hawaii member


----------



## Rob's GRs

savannah said:


> *PA :311hi-thu*
> I think their are few of us on here.


As large as our state is I am amazed how few of us there is on here from PA. Maybe some of our "states people" are too busy with puppy mills to join here since that is what we are unfortunately known for.......:no:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

:wavey:another from PA. :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28

*MAINE*- a proud few!


----------



## LibertyME

MAINE - The Way Life Should Be...
aka The Blackfly State
Officially the Pine Tree State


----------



## jnmarr

:wavey: Florida


----------



## paula bedard

Maryland Here Too. For A Small State I Think We Have More Than A Couple Members, Most Tend To Be From Baltimore And West. I'm In Southern Maryland. What I Do Find Odd Is That There Aren't More Virginians...I Don't Think I've Met But 1 Or 2.


----------



## Miss Happy

AndyFarmer said:


> Missouri...home Of Anheuser Busch, Not Belgium.


Missouri - The "Show Me State" and home of Anheuser Busch!!!!


----------



## daisydogmom

I think there are a bunch of us here from MA.


----------



## olik

*ALABAMA is here.*


----------



## magiclover

IL checking in. :wavey: (But a WI girl at heart)


----------



## cham

MA! At least a 1/2 doz or so from here.


----------



## 3 goldens

*texas Here The Lone Star State Home Of Huge Cattle Ranches And Oil Fields .....and Poor Folks Like Us Who Own Neither.*


----------



## JensDreamboy

*MI* here, and I know there are more of us.


----------



## Scorpio118

*CT *:wavey:

(I didnt want Kim to be all by herself!!)


----------



## momto3

Tax free New Hampshire here!


----------



## Blaireli

Ohio - the heart of it all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

ONE VOTE FOR THE LONE STAR STATE.....texas!!! GO HORNS


( Altho I'm an Arizonan at heart)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

daisydogmom said:


> I think there are a bunch of us here from MA.


 
MA here too :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is a great thread..... hope a mod can make it into a poll. Would be really fun to see it charted out.


----------



## Angel_Kody

I'm From New Jersey


----------



## SolidGold

First vote for Virginia!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Jersey Girl here - born and raised here - not an import. :


----------



## goldenluver

Florida here


----------



## GoldenKat

NC here! :wave:


----------



## lightofmyluna

ConnecTicut!


----------



## Mersee

As of now: California and NJ are neck and neck....California is ahead by 1!


----------



## Cyndi91373

Louisiana here. The first one and probably the only one!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Another from *North Carolina.*

Thanks GoldenKat for responding for NC too!!!


----------



## Charlie06

*Pennsylvania
*


----------



## norabrown

Mersee said:


> I was just reading the "pork roll" thread, and there were quite a few NJ members posting in that thread. It got me thinking, I wonder which state has the most members? I am not sure how to track it by posting to a thread, but lets see. Post your state:
> 
> 
> NJ
> 
> Geez, I was just wondering, has this been down already with that "pin point" your location on the map feature?


If you do it under polls, then we will get a percentage.

I'm in IL. I don't think there are many of us.


----------



## Shining Star

*Michigan Here*


----------



## tonyt

MICHIGAN - home of the Red Wings and cold winters and ice an snow and rain and yuck - I need to move south as I am a southern boy at heart.


----------



## Thor0918

You have a friend in Pennsylvania!!


----------



## Mersee

norabrown said:


> If you do it under polls, then we will get a percentage.
> 
> I'm in IL. I don't think there are many of us.


 
Can I make a poll with 50 possible choices?


----------



## Adriennelane

AR, and that's Arkansas, not Arizona. It's also not AK, that's Alaska. :smooch:


----------



## riddle03

Ohio Here


----------



## jwhollist

COLORADO!! I know there are a few more of us.

Joan


----------



## PeggyK

NY but we also have a place at the Jersey Shore and Florida.


----------



## Cam's Mom

*California*


----------



## tannernoodle

*MINNESOTA!!!* 

On the Mississippi. Might as well say I'm in Wisconsin if it wasn't for the river separating us...thank god. Hee hee...


----------



## nixietink

*california!!!*


----------



## BeauShel

Poll Added


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Thank you Carol!


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up for the poll added


----------



## Heidi36oh

I voted, Ohio here


----------



## 3459

I voted! I know it's not Idaho, but I still like it here!


----------



## TheHooch

I know there are more than just me in ALabama.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Pennsylvania is in the lead, so far. Bet you'ins would never have guessed it! :

:wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

TheHooch said:


> I know there are more than just me in ALabama.


Are you sure??? You've been a little out of touch lately !!! ROFL


----------



## EddieME

Lets go Mainers - I'm all alone here......


----------



## TheHooch

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Are you sure??? You've been a little out of touch lately !!! ROFL


Have peopled moved and not told me??? LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

TheHooch said:


> Have peopled moved and not told me??? LOL


 
Well, they evidently haven't come to Texas since it looks like I'm the only one home here !!! LOL


----------



## Jenny Wren

Yeaaaa for PENNSYLVANIA!!


----------



## LibbysMom

I don't have a clue what to vote! We are in WI right now but next week we'll be in IL.


----------



## TiffanyK

Sorry if this is a dumb question... but we are voting for the state we are in, right? As opposed to the state that we think has the most members? LOL... just wanted to double check on that.


Tiffany


----------



## Lucky's mom

TiffanyK said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question... but we are voting for the state we are in, right? As opposed to the state that we think has the most members? LOL... just wanted to double check on that.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Yep...I think that's right. I need you to punch in Oklahoma...I know I'm not the only one:


----------



## TiffanyK

Lucky's mom said:


> Yep...I think that's right. I need you to punch in Oklahoma...I know I'm not the only one:


 
OK.. I voted and now there are 2 of us! LOL - I know there are at least 4 of us Okies though. I didn't think we'd win the "race", but there are at least 4 of us  We need to get RedWoofs in on the vote.

I figured Ohio or MA or ME was in the lead. Interesting to see so many Pennsylvanians. Neat thread and poll!

Tiffany


----------



## Zoeys mom

What about us Canadians?


----------



## Lucky's mom

Zoeys mom said:


> What about us Canadians?


I think we need to add Canada and U.K.


----------



## mylissyk

Texas here.


----------



## historicprim

wheres all the Jersey people?


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I know there are more Oregonians and Washingtonians out there!!

And YES we need to add Canada, the U.K. and we have some from other regions as well!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

Sienna's Mom said:


> I know there are more Oregonians and Washingtonians out there!!
> 
> And YES we need to add Canada, the U.K. and we have some from other regions as well!!!


I agree that it would be neat to add Canada, & the UK. I don't know how easy it is to add options, but South Africa, Malaysia, Philipines could be added and I can't think of the others off hand, but seems like we have members in other places as well. Would be fun to end up with a full list of all areas in the world covered or represented by GRF members


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

historicprim said:


> wheres all the Jersey people?


Hey - it's SUNNY and a weekend - East Coasters are at the beach! LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom

io


heidi36oh said:


> oh here :d:d



Buckeye State All The Way!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mom

NEW YORK checking in.


----------



## spruce

the poll is wonderful!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I know there is more than 3 of us! LOL


----------



## allux00

Yeeeaaaaah NY


----------



## Aprilpa

Pennsylvania here.


----------



## Thalie

Louisiana checking in.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I moved this post to the Poll Forum and I am going to "Sticky" it for one month to see the outcome of this.

Also the people that mentioned about adding more to this post, how about starting a new poll asking what country are you from? It might be hard to break a poll down further than that unless you did a poll for each continent.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Okay,

BWoz (sp), Chanci, Sunshine, Faith'sMommy, Me, The Honeywolves, another doesn't post anymore, Scorpio, Jakes Dad, and I've forgotten a few...where are you????


----------



## hawtee

Florida here


----------



## nhlbluesgirl

Come on MISSOURI!!! LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom

Whoooo Hooo three Okies....


----------



## grcharlie

California in the house!

Of course we are the Golden State:wave:


----------



## Debles

Everyone can't have voted because I know Metamorphosis is in Omaha! There are two of us in Nebraska!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## s6m1l88

Go MICHIGAN


----------



## f4string

There's gotta be more than one from Kansas! Come on


----------



## Champ

California!!


----------



## Puppy Zoo

This Okie voted a couple of days ago!!


----------



## Packleader

_Colorful Colorado _


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom

INDIANA...go IU....


----------



## breec3

Michigan here


----------



## Dslats

ILLINOIS HERE!!! :wavey:

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## Golden_girl

Well, HAHA! I beat you all. I don't even live in the US. lol. Sydney all the way!


----------



## skeller

NY :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## OceanTheGolden

Indonesia for me D:


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up for the newbies to add their state and also please go to the top and list yourself on the map at the top of the page under the beautiful golden retriever


----------



## Rob's GRs

I see at the moment that the states of California and Michigan are tied with the most USA members here.


----------



## Judi

Michelle4 said:


> *NY*
> 
> *I know there a couple of us!*


I love New York.


----------



## Judi

RedWoofs said:


> MD checking in !


Ditto!
I was told the above was too short.


----------



## Shining Star

*I don't know if we can be counted just for Michigan*
*Star lives in Michigan BUT*
*She is a California Blondie Girl from California*
*Her Mom lives In California*
*Her Dad lives in Texas and*
*Star lives in Michigan.*
*Maybe we should be counter in all 3 states+*


----------



## goldenreb

Aloha from Hawaii!!!


----------



## goldengirls550

go Sooner State!!!

(ok)


----------



## HovawartMom

beaushel said:


> *florida Here!!!!*


Same Here!!!.


----------



## tobelevski

You haven't included the 51st state. The UK!


----------



## elliejon11

Mainiac here...I want to move somewhere warmer!


----------



## Thor0918

tobelevski said:


> You haven't included the 51st state. The UK!


 You're right. Go ahead and holler! I'm hollering from Pa.


----------



## Zoeys mom

What about us Canadians, EH.


----------



## tobelevski

Thor0918 said:


> You're right. Go ahead and holler! I'm hollering from Pa.


 I walk a labrador every day that belongs to a mad woman from pennsylvania. The dog is the worst behaved dog I have ever had to deal with. 
Pennsyvania - Transylvania
any connection?
lol
Christine:uhoh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL, there ARE a lot of mad people here, I'm not one of them :

Lots of tied dogs here, so few fences. But at least someone is arranging to have their dog walked. That's great! I wish more people would do the same. 

Hang in there, you're doing great work !! 

:wave:


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever

California Here.


----------



## Fidele

Alabama here


----------



## KitFox1011

Sweet... I'm not the only Vermonter lol


----------



## agoldenliferanch

We should add a category to this poll for our friends overseas. We have quite a few members from the U.K., Australia, and a new one from Croatia, I believe. Merry Christmas!


----------



## brandibit

LA

That would be lower Alabama!!!


----------



## e.c.mama

WISCONSIN here


----------



## TonyRay

*Bucks County,Pa here with Karmin and Savannah Mae,,,,,,,*


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Pennsylvania


----------



## MaxofWarren

Here in New Jersey, Love the weather....


----------



## Coffee Break

We're the only one in Tennessee so far on this poll. Oh no! :wavey:


----------



## Angie_U

Another fellow TN member


----------



## Mitchie

Washington... the state


----------



## ilovemyzoe

Good ol' Kansas!


----------



## caddis

Washington DC ? Not a state, rather a state of mind.


----------



## Rob's GRs

bumping up for newer US members....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Whoo! I knocked Michigan into second place!


----------



## beccacc31

*Connecticu*t


----------



## GoldenFan

checking in for the great state of TEXAS! *Hook Em' HORNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Muddypaws

I voted for my state - New Jersey


----------



## Bob Dylan

New Jersey is my state-Voted


----------



## kaysy

Balmy WISCONSIN


----------



## sharlin

California - but eventually will rename the pack KauaiKids


----------



## Ambesi

So far I'm the only Idahoan.


----------



## kathi127

Maryland here!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

*WA. checking in!!! I know we have others!!*


----------



## GoldenSail

Ambesi said:


> So far I'm the only Idahoan.


No, you are not but the poll is closed(EDIT: guess I already voted, but that was prior to moving). AND I know there are others :


----------



## maggiesmommy

really? Only dc person here? Really? I'm gonna have to get Maggie's friends to join up.


----------



## blepus01

CT here! More Goldens here than I thought (at least when looking at the overall spread)


----------



## xnatalie

NJ! I'm surprised there are so many.. I don't think I've met anyone from around here on the forum yet


----------



## rappwizard

Sunshine State, land of the fruits!


----------



## doberlies

California here........

Darrell


----------



## Noey

maggiesmommy said:


> really? Only dc person here? Really? I'm gonna have to get Maggie's friends to join up.


OK if your from the DC area you are really VA/DC/MD. : )
I'm Northern Virginia so I include DC metro in my calculations, which is DC/MD/VA.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Noey said:


> OK if your from the DC area you are really VA/DC/MD. : )
> I'm Northern Virginia so I include DC metro in my calculations, which is DC/MD/VA.


Awesome...I was thinking "gees, I CAN'T be the only one!! There are Millions of Goldens walking around the mall."


----------



## msteeny28

*Florida here.. *


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever

hmmm... Im going to vote for the unvoteable...lol. Ontario!!


----------



## FinnTastic

MD, but my heart belongs to PA


----------



## Sneeks

oops... I clicked wrong state and can't change it  -1 from Washington and +1 to Virginia.


----------



## Barkley2010

*IL* checking in here!


----------



## MittaBear

NJ! I'm surprised there's not more from NJ.


----------



## Farbauti

New Jersey here!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Looks like California is truely the *GOLDEN STATE!!!!!*


----------



## Mssjnnfer

*MI!*

'nuff said.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

By the way, California is MUCH bigger than Michigan, and we have over half what you do. So... yeah.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Must admit that's pretty impressive *HOWEVER* the numbers don't lie and *CALIFORNIA* is still numero uno!!!!::


----------



## lgnutah

considering the fact that Michigan has a way lower population than California, their representation on this forum is impressive


----------



## anniekc

Hi! Technically I'm Kansas, but only a mile from the MO border; Can I claim both??


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Looks like I am the lone voice crying in the wind from Montana....


----------



## msdogs1976

I'm number 5 to vote in my state. The photo should give you a clue.


----------



## Karen519

*Illinois*

I'm #23 to vote in my state of Illinois!!!


----------



## Merebear

TEXAS!!!!! (And Missouri...since I go to school in Missouri, but I'm from Texas originally haha.)


----------



## Jax's Mom

New York City!!


----------



## Darcy's mom

Philadelphia, PA checking in. Go Eagles..... Getting ready for the season to start.....


----------



## firedancer722

*TENNESSEE* - The Volunteer State! 

I think I might be the only active TN member! :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs

I see this poll is over 2 years old now but clearly California is way ahead of the rest of the states..................:bowl:


----------



## 58loosy

California


----------



## Susan

North Carolina

Go Panthers!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

PA!!!!! 

Sorry I cant even say go Eagles or Steelers..I dislike both teams haha..Go Cowboys LMAO!


----------



## GldnMom

NC here (right now), but...........I grew up in the GOLDEN state! 
My hubby is from PA and then MA & our son was born in OH & our daughter born in NH..........we are representing! 
Former Air Force family!  What a fun thread.


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare

Gonna have to put SC here as I no longer live in ohio


----------



## doggylove86

It's interesting to see the results! Lots in Michigan


----------

